# Redogs Lincoln



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Last summer we lost 3 of our dogs. Bella the schnoodle lost her battle with cancer, Lucy the apbt had severe kidney failure and Champ, who was my heart dog, spent his entire life crippled and could not get around any longer. Champ left a huge hole in my heart and my fam was heart broken. My wife decided to begin researching breeders for a new dog with no intention of getting a dog so soon. My wife Sandy saw a picture of 3 pups and asked me to call the kennel and feel them out. I was impressed which is pretty rare concidering my rescue background so we set up a time to go up to see the kennels and learn more about their program. After going back and forth with pitbullmamanatl for a week, she schooled me on everything. She helped me make the best decision for me and my family. First and foremost I want to thank her and then Stateline bullies for helping me bring this dog into my family
Here is Lincoln the first time we saw him ( pup in the middle)


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

meeting Elmer


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Growing fast


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Very lucky Pup!! Hopefully the hearts there will grow stronger due to the new addition!!
Congrats!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Cute new pup Dave! Good luck with him and here's hoping he can help mend the holes losing 3 last year brought.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks HJ, we went to the kennel yesterday and brought him with. Here he is at 7 mos


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

...........


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Dickey this guy makes me laugh everyday and helped turn the sadness into happy memories. He stole my wife's heart and we love him so much it's rediculous


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

One more......


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

What a face. I can see why you fell in love with him!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

He's such a cutie!!! Congrats on the new addition


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

That face is adorable!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats !


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

What an adorable little chunk! About time you updated us on him!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

grats on the new addition Boss Man Dude!!!!!!!!

first thought that crossed my mind when i read his name "my pappy said son ur gunna drive me to drinking, if dont stop driving that hot rod Lincoln."


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Congrats Dave!!
He's so stinkin' cute!!!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the update pictures Dave. It's been said already but he is adorable. Love that face. Can't believe he's 7 months already. We must me havin' fun.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow he sure did grow up!!!!! Such a cutie at that too....it's been a long time since I've got to pet a Bully!! I want to hug him lol


----------



## petquality (Dec 4, 2014)

Great pup man. Hes in good hands. Any idea what's in the recipie?


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

oh wow, Linc is absolutely adorable. Can see how he managed to steal your wife's heart. So glad that his happiness is helping to make the memories of those you lost, a little easier.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

one cool dude - looks happy and well cared for - very nice pics also!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

So sorry for your losses.. but that is one cute lil guy!!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

That sure is a hansome little guy. Congrats.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

My goodness he's a hunk!! Nice and thick and very stout looking. Looks like all is well on your yard, Dave. Much love to y'all!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Well thanks for all the kind words! Linc is really an amazing dog.. MEGAN!!!! Hey lady, good to see you round here!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

What a cool lil buddy!! Congrats Dave!!!


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, but I am so happy to see a new member. He is adorable.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks for the updates. Gettin big.


----------

